# Serious question about night sweats.



## Chris_UK (May 18, 2002)

Can weight training cause night sweats? I've had this a lot, and just thought it maybe caused by the training, but I've been worried since I heard someone say that night sweats can be caused by cancer. If anyone could let me know, I'd be very grateful. Thank's.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2002)

I have never heard of such a thing. I recommend you see a doctor.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 18, 2002)

I know AID???s cause night sweats, but weight lifting no way.


----------



## Tank316 (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I have never heard of such a thing. I recommend you see a doctor.


same response, go see a doctor.


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 19, 2002)

ya doctor


----------



## Chris_UK (May 19, 2002)

*Okay thank's all.*

Okay thank's all. I'll get down to the Doctor's.


----------



## HickeyNC (May 19, 2002)

First things first, go see a doctor. 

But are you taking any supplements or anything else? I've had that happen a few times, but i noticed it was only when i was taking a fat burner and i took it later than i normally do. That may not be the case, but you never know.

Either way you should go see your doctor.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 20, 2002)

What supplements are you taking. I have been told that if your matoblism has increase this may happen.


----------



## davatar (May 20, 2002)

Happened to me too, after I was still fat (or even fatter) but had 30lbs more muscle. How hot is it in the room? kick of some sheets.. cold right before bed? get in and after you warm up kick off the top layer. One comforter and more than about 68F in the room and I sweat. The more bodyfat I drop, the better it is. To show the opposite extreme I have a friend who is less than 2% bodyfat (yes he knows it is dangerous, but doesn't care) In the gym He's always wearing full sweats and multiple layers, at the same time I'm wearing shorts, and sweating. Some bodyfat the thermogenic, the rest is insulation. Look at the seals, 4.4lbs of fat consumed a day, or they have problems.


----------



## Chris_UK (May 20, 2002)

Thank's again for the replies. I'm glad that this does not mean there must be something wrong with me, but I did go into the doctor's today, and as my family has a history of cancer he's making an appointment for me to be checked out at the hospital.

Supplements? Well, at the moment I don't over do the supplements, as they cost so much when you add it all up. At the moment I'm just taking some YORK protein drink, but what I do is, I mix in 4 or 5 egg whites per drink, with skimmed milk and it comes out like a real thick shake. I must point out though, I never use raw eggs any more, since I got poisoned a few years back. We had a big problem with eggs back in the eighties here in the uk, and I learned the hard way.


----------



## Chris_UK (May 20, 2002)

Hey Davatar, these night sweats I have are nothing to do with feeling hot or anything like that. They can happen when it's really cold too. I did have a period in time when I used to have to get up every night to pass water, but that stopped when I got the night sweats. 

Really strange, I did read something about when you pump blood into your muscles you pump out the water that's in the muscles, so I did think maybe the water that I was getting rid of, maybe was the excess water in my body. Well maybe not.


----------



## Big_Andy (May 21, 2002)

make a good blood test. If everything is OK, stop worrying about it. Practice some meditation before sleep.


----------



## Chris_UK (May 23, 2002)

Trying not to worry, but I'm waiting for a letter from the hospital for an appointment. The thing that is bothering me is that I also have swollen gland in my throat, probably a lymph gland which is pretty scary. Also scary because my trip to the hospital is to see someone to find out whether it's cancer or not. Trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Chris,

I have night sweats quite often. I will wake up in the middle of the night bathed in sweat. There is nothing wrong with you.

If your metabolism is high you will get them, and if you are prone to sweating even more so. When I work out I sweat a lot.

I found the thing that causes them the most for me is when I drink alcohol. I don't mean rip roaring drunk. If I have a couple glasses of wine in the evening, for a few evenings in a row I will most likely have night sweats.

Oh, it isn't cancer.


----------



## Chris_UK (May 25, 2002)

Craig 777,

I hope so. Thank's for that news anyway, I feel less stressed now. Still going to the hospital when my appointment comes up though, need to be really sure before I can put my mind to rest. Still need to know what this swelling is in the lymph gland area of my throat. History of cancer in my family y'see. That's why I need to be screened for it, to make sure.


----------



## lina (May 26, 2002)

Thyroidism can do that too, I forget whether it's hypo- or hyper- thyroidism and that will cause your lymph glands to be swollen too.  When is your appt? I know it takes forever to get appts in the UK is that correct?


----------



## Chris_UK (May 26, 2002)

lina, thyroidism? Really? Yes it takes some time in the uk for an appointment. I'm still waiting for a letter from the hopital to tell me when. So meantime I've been looking at every website looking up symptoms, and it's not looking good. I know so many people who have had cancer, and now I'm wondering is it me next. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2002)

I've never heard of the cancer thing so I shouldn't worry too much, it seems like ANYTHING these days can give you cancer soon it will be Oxygen!!!

As for night sweats I get them when I'm on a cut and on thermo's, as you well know the UK summer does get PRETTY hot so it could always be that  

In my expereince there nothing too worry about mine went as qucik as they came!!

Animal


----------



## Chris_UK (May 29, 2002)

Well Animal, I'm glad that I'm not the only one, that's a relief I can tell you. But it doesn't have anything to do with how hot it is, it happens when it's cold too. It's not like normal sweating, it's more like when you have really bad flu, y'know like when you just get past the worst and you get those night sweats when you're getting over it, nothing to do with being hot.

But yeah, seems like anything gives you cancer these days. But really I should put everyone in the picture about why I think it maybe cancer. For the last 10 years or so I've had bleeding haemorrhoids and didn't do anything about it, but because of the night sweats and the swollen gland in my neck, and because my mother had bowel cancer, I'm now thinking I may not have haemorrhoids anymore, and it may now be bowel cancer, plus secondary cancer hence the night sweats. Well anyway all I can do is just wait and see. 

Thank's anyway.


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Oh Gosh, can't they give you an appt sooner?  This is horrible to have to wait so long and not knowing.  When is your appt again?


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 29, 2002)

Hey Chris, 
     Just thought I'd add my 2 cents worth.  From what I've read, and just from experience, I have night sweats too.  I have Hypo-thyroidism and that's a possibility.  I also didn't have them this bad before I started training.  I was diagnosed with a thyroid disease about 10 years ago.  But again, that's just me.  How often do you train?  I train about 3 days a week now.  Maybe you need to slow down a bit, see if that makes any difference.  Just a thought.  Good luck.


----------



## Animal (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh Gosh, can't they give you an appt sooner?  This is horrible to have to wait so long and not knowing.  When is your appt again?


You don't know the British NHS do you  

Animal


----------



## Chris_UK (May 30, 2002)

Hello lina, lean_n_76er, and Animal,

Lina, I still haven't even had a letter from the hospital to let me know when yet, they sort out from the doctor's letters who they should see first from what the doctor has wrote, and because I told my doctor I've had bleeding haemorrhoids for about 10 years they probably think well he can wait a bit longer. Y'see our health service is really over stretched. Thank's for asking though. 

lean_n_76er, thank's for letting me know that, I'll ask about what you said. I was training 3 times a week, but for the last month or so I've stopped, don't want to pump possible cancer cells around into other parts of my body. But even though I've now stopped I still get SOME night sweats but not as bad. 

Hey Animal, you sound like you know all about the British NHS. I should point out for others who don't know though, they are doing their best, it's just under funded. People who work in the NHS really work hard, it's a question of a lack of money in the service. 

Chris_UK


----------



## Animal (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chris_UK *_
> Hey Animal, you sound like you know all about the British NHS. I should point out for others who don't know though, they are doing their best, it's just under funded. People who work in the NHS really work hard, it's a question of a lack of money in the service.
> 
> Chris_UK


Also it's a combination of lack of structure and organsisation and the age old dinosaur effect coming into operation.  Where things have been in place for SO long it is hard to change them given the fact that the service has grown and expanded.  It's the came with Public Transport ie) Railways.

Animal


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 2, 2002)

Chris_UK & Animal

Is Animal talking to himself ? ....lol


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

huh?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 3, 2002)

It's an inside joke, Animal gets it


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## Chris_UK (Jun 6, 2002)

Mmm? 

I haven't been here for a few days or so, but incase anyone is wondering, I'm really pissed off as I still haven't heard ANYTHING from the hospital about an appointment. It's been nearly 3 weeks now since I went to see my doctor, and nothing.

I knew there was waiting lists for treatment, but I didn't know there is a waiting list just to get a reply. If no reply by monday, I'll have to get onto them, just not good enough. 

I thought I'd just write this here to let anyone know, who maybe wondering if I've just forgotten about this forum. I haven't.

Thank's all.


----------

